# hunting/riding boots



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Schnees makes a great pac boot that is designed to be used in the saddle.
http://www.schnees.com/product/Schnees-Horseman-Tire-Tread-Pac-Boots/schnees-footwear










White also makes a Cowboy pac boot.
Cowboy Pac


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

But the one I like better than either of the above ( and I couldn't remember the name last night) is the Kenetrek Cowboy Pac

Waterproof Insulated Cowboy Pac Boots by Kenetrek Boots of Montana


----------



## Bearkiller (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks for your help! I think I'll try the kenetrek, first.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

depends on what you are hunting and where, and how far and on what terrain are you going to be walking. Quite a few comapnies make decent boots suitable for riding and walking, Justin work lacers, some of the Ariat work boots, water proof, insulated, uninsulated , pretty much anything you want.


----------



## Nokota (Jan 6, 2011)

I have both the Schnee and Kenetrek. I prefer the Schnee's myself.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Why? 

I like the Kenetrek because of the smooth outer sole. No lugs to hang up in a stirrup.

My concerns are a boot that is warm in very cold weather. That will stay dry in the snow, mud and water, And that I can Hike in. Too often while hunting, I have toget off the horse and hike. All my Justins, Ariats etc have too smooth a sole to be a good hiking boot on a steep mountain, And I always seem to get hot spots on the sides of my foot from trying to get them to dig into a hill side.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Something like that with eyes below the pants to not be rough on the stirrups and the look to have enough of a heel to stay in the stirrup.
Cabela's: Rocky® 8" Long Range Mossy Oak® Break-Up Hunting Boots


----------



## Nokota (Jan 6, 2011)

Must have missed the question. Schnees are so much more comfortable to me. Fit my feet perfectly and like kenetrek are warm. Also don't seem as wide to me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

My old Army boots work well for me ) They work equally well on and off the horse.
Although I confess I just polish them now, since I don't need to pass an inspection I don't worry about the level of shine.


----------



## ryanrogen (Mar 24, 2017)

Danner is one of the best boots brand on the market . I have Danner Men's Tachyon . I strongly advice it . It is constructed out of waterproof full-grain leather and a 100% waterproof and breathable Gore-Tex liner that is designed to keep your feet dry and comfortable when the weather or environment is not. For comfort, these boots are equipped with an EVA midsole for cushioning and shock absorption qualities, which mean the boots take the abuse and not the person wearing them, plus they feature a polyurethane footbed that allows for adequate airflow


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

Cowboy Pac
I.Love.My.White's. I don't live in the north anymore, so I rarely wear them. But when I need them, they still perform, after a dozen + years.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

what about looking at the ez-ride ultimate stirrups w/ cages 

(E-Z Ride Aluminum Ultimate Endurance Stirrups w/ Cages) 

the weren't great with my cowboy boots that I normally wear riding, put on my keen hiking boots and those stirrups were great (size 9 boot) just couldn't get the cowboy boot in to the right comfort spot for myself if I had the biothane cages may ahve had more wiggle so might have been good w/ cowboy boot


----------



## kurtispatterson35 (Jun 2, 2021)

I use Muck Boot Men's Arctic Pro Hunting Boot and It features a long pull-on arch that measures nearly 14 inches from the shaft. The shaft not only protects the ankle and lower leg from harmful insects but also prevents the snow and water from entering into the boots.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Old and dusty thread is now CLOSED for further comment.


----------

